# yet more recalls from diamond



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Involving small breed food. 

Diamond Issues Yet Another Dog Food Recall

I would just stop feeding ANYTHING made from them. I am so so glad I switched to Orijin when I did.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Orijen and Acana are the only two I trust. They are local, they are high quality,
have fit for human consumption fresh ingredients, no preservatives, and if raw 
is out of the question then they are what I recommend. Both from the same
company, both practically identical, except for the protein content. There is
literally no other kibble on the market that I trust, all my rescues are on them.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Geez.... so glad I left TOTW and went back to Fromms!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I partially feed Acana, and feel a bit better that it's coming from a province over. There was just a nation wide beef recall a couple of months ago though! It was ground beef, but still... a little worrisome.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Orijen and Acana are the only two I trust. They are local, they are high quality,
> have fit for human consumption fresh ingredients, no preservatives, and if raw
> is out of the question then they are what I recommend. Both from the same
> company, both practically identical, except for the protein content. There is
> literally no other kibble on the market that I trust, all my rescues are on them.



If I would have not stumbled on this site (CP) I would still be feeding them iams and never even heard of any of the better foods or even raw feeding. So thank you CP and all of the wonderful people on this site!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

LBChi said:


> If I would have not stumbled on this site (CP) I would still be feeding them iams and never even heard of any of the better foods or even raw feeding. So thank you CP and all of the wonderful people on this site!


i agree! mine where on bakers in till i found out!  x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> Orijen and Acana are the only two I trust. They are local, they are high quality,
> have fit for human consumption fresh ingredients, no preservatives, and if raw
> is out of the question then they are what I recommend. Both from the same
> company, both practically identical, except for the protein content. There is
> literally no other kibble on the market that I trust, all my rescues are on them.


Fromm is a US based company with the same ethics and product control, FWIW  But other than those 3,...thats about it!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes Fromm is a very good one too. i might put that in with the rotation. I am doing 6 fish for breakfast and regional red for dinner.


----------

